# Auburn attorney says 58-year-old Lyft driver severely beaten by AU student



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

"Early Sunday morning, an Auburn University student assaulted Lennie Hartzog, a local Lyft driver, after driving him home from downtown Auburn. Upon arriving at his destination, he refused to get out of her vehicle, so she called 911. She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle. When she did, he assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her face, shoulder, arm, and hands. The suspect was arrested on felony assault charges,"

https://www.wrbl.com/news/local-new...iver-severely-beaten-by-au-student/1478040036

"..... so she called 911. She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle. When she did, he assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her face, shoulder, arm, and hands."


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

"She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle"

I'm not easily suprised or shocked. I've seen and heard every kind of stupid. Hopefully the appropriate person loses their job.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

My very first thought, ETU.

Well, after WTF.

Ya know and thinking about it now. Think I feel for who ever. I'd be... dunno. Just awful _stuff_


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Lyft takes these allegations seriously, we have deactivated Lennie Hartzog. Lyft does not condone this behavior on our app. We cannot allow drivers to sue our customers."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> "She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle"
> 
> I'm not easily suprised or shocked. I've seen and heard every kind of stupid. Hopefully the appropriate person loses their job.


You never know the operator could of been following protocol, then just the police get sued


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, you just don't drive around Auburn University in a red car yelling "Roll Tide!!!"

Alcohol will cause that student his freedom and education for the next couple of years along with restitution and will also give Lennie a nice six figure settlement from Lyft.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Terrible. Driving after midnight in a college town is not a good idea.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Said this before.. in night hours, college pax going to the bars are worse than “bad hood pax”. 

Anyway, kid... enjoy your change of uni to the Alabama Prison System


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Guy apparently has more mother issues than Norman Bates if an older woman waking him up (out of a drunken/drug induced stupor?) sets him off into a violent rage. I wonder if he even remembers pummeling this poor woman? Terrible.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Said this before.. in night hours, college pax going to the bars are worse than "bad hood pax".
> 
> Anyway, kid... enjoy your change of uni to the Alabama Prison System


(He's probably going to get house arrest/probation for a first offense. He will plea down misdemeanor charges and get a probation/house arrest.

The worst hood pax have ever done is screwed me over not paid a few times. That and left drugs in the car.

All my violent incidents have involved alchohol.



1.5xorbust said:


> Terrible. Driving after midnight in a college town is not a good idea.


Yuppies.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> (He's probably going to get house arrest/probation for a first offense. He will plea down misdemeanor charges and get a probation/house arrest.


He better hope to God he can plea it to a misdemeanor. A felony nowadays ruins you for the rest of your life.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> (He's probably going to get house arrest/probation for a first offense. He will plea down misdemeanor charges and get a probation/house arrest.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> He better hope to God he can plea it to a misdemeanor. A felony nowadays ruins you for the rest of your life.



NOPE. THIS IS FELONY ASSAULT










AUBURN, Ala. (WRBL) - An Auburn Lyft driver is recovering from serious injuries after her attorney tells News 3 she was beaten by an Auburn University student after she drove him home from downtown Auburn early Sunday night.









Auburn police confirm to News 3, 20-year-old Jess Erwin Ralston of Auburn was arrested on Monday, September 24th and charged with assault third degree. Police say on Sunday, September 23, 2018, at approximately 1:00 a.m. APD Officers responded to a report of an assault in the parking lot of an apartment complex in the 200 block of W. Longleaf Drive.









Police say a 58-year-old female from Auburn was assaulted by a male, later identified as Ralston. The victim sustained physical injuries to her face and arm and was transported by ambulance to EAMC for treatment. Monday, September 24th Officers obtained a warrant for Ralston's arrest charging him with assault third degree; he was located, taken into custody and transported to the Lee County Jail.

Attorney Trip Walton has identified the woman who was assaulted as 58-year-old Lennie Hartzog. Walton says Hartzog is a local Lyft driver who works several other jobs to make ends meet. Walton says early Sunday morning Hartzog was driving Ralston home from downtown Auburn when he says the Auburn University student assaulted her.









"Early Sunday morning, an Auburn University student assaulted Lennie Hartzog, a local Lyft driver, after driving him home from downtown Auburn. Upon arriving at his destination, he refused to get out of her vehicle, so she called 911. She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle. When she did, he assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her face, shoulder, arm, and hands. The suspect was arrested on felony assault charges," Walton told News 3.

Ms. Hartzog is being represented by Walton and Catherine Moncus of Walton Law Firm, P.C. in Auburn, Alabama. News 3 is arranging an interview with Ms. Harzog about the incident.










Meanwhile, Auburn police tell News 3 the case remains under investigation, and felony assault charges are possible, depending on the medical determination of the severity of the victim's injuries.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> "Early Sunday morning, an Auburn University student assaulted Lennie Hartzog, a local Lyft driver, after driving him home from downtown Auburn.


Just in case nobody really noticed, the above is stating quite clearly that the pax assaulted the driver after the pax drove the driver home.

I mean, if we're not seeing hoax stories, we're seeing stories where the author of the article has no business writing an article.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> NOPE. THIS IS FELONY ASSAULT


Meanwhile, Auburn police tell News 3 the case remains under investigation, and felony assault charges are possible, depending on the medical determination of the severity of the victim's injuries.



dirtylee said:


> Monday, September 24th Officers obtained a warrant for Ralston's arrest charging him with assault third degree; he was located, taken into custody and transported to the Lee County Jail.


Assault 3rd degree in AL is a misdemeanor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A 20 Year old beat a 58 year old woman like THAT ?

Sociopaths in College.

They going to LIKE him in Prison.

Hes " pretty".

Lennie is Supposed to be a masculine name . . . just saying.

Whats missing in this story ?

Well
If the parents come up with. $50 k settlement offer and cover ambulance + medical . . .
I could drop charges.

If the punk gets counseling.
Probation hinging on counseling plus $50 k.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, you just don't drive around Auburn University in a red car yelling "Roll Tide!!!"
> 
> Alcohol will cause that student his freedom and education for the next couple of years along with restitution and will also give Lennie a nice six figure settlement from Lyft.


Unless of course, the student is one "at risk" then they only get in school suspension. And good luck with collecting anything from James Rivers Insurance company, last I heard they have over 26K law suits from not paying claims. There was a driver here in KC that was attacked couple years ago, his car was totaled and he spent weekend in hospital. NADA, not a penny.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like the whole organization is unraveling !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> "Early Sunday morning, an Auburn University student assaulted Lennie Hartzog, a local Lyft driver, after driving him home from downtown Auburn. Upon arriving at his destination, he refused to get out of her vehicle, so she called 911. She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle. When she did, he assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her face, shoulder, arm, and hands. The suspect was arrested on felony assault charges,"
> 
> https://www.wrbl.com/news/local-new...iver-severely-beaten-by-au-student/1478040036
> 
> "..... so she called 911. She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle. When she did, he assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her face, shoulder, arm, and hands."


Such a pretty boy! Big Bubba will have a special showertime surprise in store for him in County.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Such a pretty boy! Big Bubba will have a special showertime surprise in store for him in County.


Boy you dropped the soap..

"No i didn't"

"Yes.. you did"



dirtylee said:


> NOPE. THIS IS FELONY ASSAULT
> 
> View attachment 262907
> 
> ...


Looks like felony assault to me to...

Problem is some ADA is going to offer reduced charges for a guilty plea and not drag it out for months without a guarantee of this little prick losing in court.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Said this before.. in night hours, college pax going to the bars are worse than "bad hood pax".
> 
> Anyway, kid... enjoy your change of uni to the Alabama Prison System


"Whats your major?"

"Assault and minoring in 5 to 10"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Upon arriving at his destination, he refused to get out of her vehicle, so she called 911. She was instructed to get out of her car, open his door and ask him to exit her vehicle.


If I read this right (and this article is very poorly written) the 911 operator told the 58 year old woman to open the drunk 20 year old's door?

I wouldn't be surprised if she gets a nice settlement from the Auburn Police Department.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I dearly hope she does. Doubt she'll ever drive rideshare again.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

*Lyft driver won't let 'one bad apple' spoil the job after alleged assault by Auburn student*

Hartzog, a local paramedic for more than 30 years, drives for both Lyft and Uber to make ends meet.

"Her parents are deceased, and her father left the estate in sort of a financial mess," Walton said. "So she's had to sort of get after it to make ends meet."

Walton said Hartzog isn't going to let one bad experience stop her from driving. So far, Walton said she's given more than 1,800 rides through Lyft and Uber in Auburn.

"She loves Auburn students," Walton said. "They normally behave very well. She doesn't think one bad apple ought to run her out of the driving business. So at some point she'll start driving again. She's very optimistic.

https://www.theplainsman.com/articl...e-job-after-alleged-assault-by-auburn-student

This chic hang tuff.


----------



## Uber Arnie (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds like a solid republican from Alabama.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Said this before.. in night hours, college pax going to the bars are worse than "bad hood pax".
> 
> Anyway, kid... enjoy your change of uni to the Alabama Prison System


Yep.
She's female. He's male.
We don't even need a trial.
Just ship him off to prison.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

He's just mad because he's 20 years old and he still hasn't hit puberty yet. Its ok Jess. Justin Bieber didn't hit puberty until last year at the age of 23. There still time for you! Don't take your mommy issues out on middle aged women.










My recommendation for Jess as he hits the prison showers is to try and lighten spirits by singing a lively tune for his fellow inmates.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> He's just mad because he's 20 years old and he still hasn't hit puberty yet. Its ok Jess. Justin Bieber didn't hit puberty until last year at the age of 23. There still time for you! Don't take your mommy issues out on middle aged women.
> 
> View attachment 263192
> 
> ...


You made me laugh. Thanks. (I forgot about Hanson).



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Meanwhile, Auburn police tell News 3 the case remains under investigation, and felony assault charges are possible, depending on the medical determination of the severity of the victim's injuries.


Here's an update. He could very well be charged with a felony. Lennie may need surgery. I hope she gets that ''Hanson'' kid:
''
*Lyft driver says Auburn student assaulted her; leaving bruises and broken bones*

By  Parker Branton | September 27, 2018 at 5:56 PM CDT - Updated September 27 at 11:11 PM

AUBURN, AL (WTVM) - A driver for a ride-sharing service in East Alabama was left with broken bones and bruises after she said she picked up a violent passenger.

58-year-old Lennie Hartzog is a full-time paramedic who says she's been driving part-time for ride-sharing service, Lyft, for 6 months now. In the early hours on Sunday morning, she was on the job and things turned violent after she went to pick someone up at SkyBar in Auburn.

"I was shocked," said Hartzog . "I get there and the girl that requested me put a guy in the car and she said please take him home to his apartment."

Hartzog said she did just that. 20-year-old Jess Ralston was in her back seat on the way to his West Longleaf Drive apartment. She said he was saying threatening words aloud during the ride.

"He was threatening to kill people, saying he was upset with people and that kind of thing," explained Hartzog.

Things escalated once they got to The Social apartment complex. Hartzog said she asked Ralston to get out, but he refused. She got on the phone with 911 and Hartzog said dispatch recommended her opening the door to help Ralston get out of the car. When she opened the door...

"I got a big left hook to the face for that. I got on the ground and he kicked me until he broke a bone in my arm. He kept kicking me, beating on me, until APD got there," said Hartzog .









HARTZOG LEFT WITH BROKEN BONES AND BRUISES (PARKER BRANTON, WTVM)
Hartzog was left with a broken nose, broken bone in her arm, and several bruises and scratches.

Hartzog said the 20-year-old Auburn University student was behind her injuries.

Police took Ralston into custody on Monday charging him with assault and saying possible felony charges are to come.

Hartzog's attorney, Trip Walton, said they are waiting to see how injuries sustained from the incident are further checked out by a doctor before they cite any monetary value sought in this case.

"She has misdemeanor charges right now against this individual. We think they should be bumped up. She might require surgery to her arm. We will find that out Monday or Tuesday," said Walton

And for if Hartzog ever driving for a ride sharing service again&#8230;

"I won't let 1900 good rides sway me from one horrific ride," she said.

Ralston has bonded out of the Lee County Detention Facility. News Leader 9 reached out to get his side of the story, but have not heard back yet.

Meantime, Hartzog said she's been talking back and forth with Lyft on how they will handle this incident. She expects to hear from them again in the coming days.

http://www.waff.com/2018/09/28/lyft...t-assaulted-her-leaving-bruises-broken-bones/


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> He's just mad because he's 20 years old and he still hasn't hit puberty yet. Its ok Jess. Justin Bieber didn't hit puberty until last year at the age of 23. There still time for you! Don't take your mommy issues out on middle aged women.
> 
> View attachment 263192
> 
> ...


Or a nice show tune, perhaps?

LoL.

I can't believe how rock-on, hit to get to git it this woman is.

Her eye looks worse today. That many and that much, he really ment to hurt her bad. And she is still swinging. A lot of gumption.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

He got a real purdy mouth, ain't he?

Maybe she should start carrying pepper spray and be a bit more attentive.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't think she was inattentive here?

Think 911 was, though.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So did anyone notice the foul here...???
*
"I get there and the girl that requested me put a guy in the car and she said please take him home to his apartment."*

"The girl put the guy in the car"

Stands out loudly doesn't it...????

When those instincts go off....listen....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A 20 Year old beat a 58 year old woman like THAT ?
> 
> Sociopaths in College.
> 
> ...


Lennie, often a nick name for women named Lenora or variations on that name.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

It did get up'ed to a felony.

https://www.oanow.com/news/crime_co...cle_e2360e7e-cd84-11e8-a1f5-d73eb565a523.html

Sheesh.


----------

